# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Prvi porod prijevremeni, a drugi?

## Gabi25

Već neko vrijeme hoću otvoriti ovu temu i ne, ne planiram još drugu trudnoću ali me zanimaju iskustva. 
Dakle sve mame koje ste imale jedan prijevremeni porod- kakav vam je bio drugi? U terminu ili isto prijevremeni?
Naime ja sam rodila sa 35+1 nakon sto sam 7 tjedana prelezala u bolnici na tokolizi jer sam u 28 tt bila prst prohodna. Do tad je to bila uredna trudnoća, u 20 tt mi je otkrivena ureplasma koju sam riješila turom antibiotika i u 25 tt je nalaz bio čist i ja pregledu sam bila čvrsto zatvorena. 
Zanimaju me iskustva jer kad se odlučim na sljedeću trudnoću to ce biti uz ogroman strah jer ce biti puno teze ostaviti doma dijete zbog eventualnog mirovanja. Ima li pravila, šta mogu očekivati?

----------


## doraififi

Ja sam svoju curu rodila sa 36tj zbog upale posteljice. Sada cekam drugog bebača ali neće biti prijevremeni jer sam danas 39+2 a bebac jos miruje.

----------


## vlatka100

Kažu doktori ako je prvi bio prijevremeni postoji velika šansa da bude i drugi. Ali i ne mora biti, moja sestra je prvog rodila u 33 tj, a drugog u 40. I s tim drugim je bilo puno više zdrastvenih problema (na porođaju je dobio mengitis).
Ja sam starijeg rodila s 34 tj, a mlađeg s 37 tj. Mlađi se je više ponašao kao nedonošče nego stariji.

----------


## ki ki

prvi porod tjedan dana prije termina(mirovanje ali ne strogo)
drugi porod 3 tjedna prije termina(uredna trudnoca)

----------


## Boxica

> Već neko vrijeme hoću otvoriti ovu temu i ne, ne planiram još drugu trudnoću ali me zanimaju iskustva. 
> Dakle sve mame koje ste imale jedan prijevremeni porod- kakav vam je bio drugi? U terminu ili isto prijevremeni?
> Naime ja sam rodila sa 35+1 nakon sto sam 7 tjedana prelezala u bolnici na tokolizi jer sam u 28 tt bila prst prohodna. Do tad je to bila uredna trudnoća, u 20 tt mi je otkrivena ureplasma koju sam riješila turom antibiotika i u 25 tt je nalaz bio čist i ja pregledu sam bila čvrsto zatvorena. 
> Zanimaju me iskustva jer kad se odlučim na sljedeću trudnoću to ce biti uz ogroman strah jer ce biti puno teze ostaviti doma dijete zbog eventualnog mirovanja. Ima li pravila, šta mogu očekivati?



sve ti zavisi o razlogu zašto je bio prijevremeni porod...
moj organizam jednostavno jako teško podnosi trudnoću, izvan trudnoće nemam nikakvih problema, a trudnoće su mi božesačuvaj...niti u jednoj nisam mogal uživati
i na svakom porodu sam imala gadne komplikacije...
imam tri prijevremena poroda iza sebe, jedan nažalost sa jako lošim ishodom...
prva trudnoća, relativno sve ok, beba zaostaje u rastu u 30 tt, porod 33+6 (otvorila sam se u roku 24 sata do kraja unatoč tabletama i porodila se)
druga trudnoća, komplikacije od početka, u 16tt velika razlika među blizacima, ali niti jedan nije dobro...u bolnici sam ležala od 27 tt kad je curici stalo srce, porod 29+6
treća trudnoća, relativno ok do 26 tt (od onda u bolnici na tokolizi), pustili me doma u 31tt, izdržala do 35+3 (opet sam se otvorila u roku 8 sati unatoč tokolizi)

----------


## marta

Mozda se ta ureaplasma zapravo nije riješila? Imala sam ju i ja u prvoj trudnoci, trudove sam dobila u 31. tjednu. Ali svejedno sam na kraju rodila 4 dana poslije izračunatog termina.
Sve tri sljedece trudnoce su bile sasvim uredne, i rodila sam u terminu. 
Trebaš definitivno napraviti briseve prije nego se odlučiš za novu trudnoću.

----------


## Gabi25

Boxica razlog zapravo ne znam, rekli su mi u bolnici da je moguće da je ureaplasma napravila štetu ali i ne mora biti. Tako da neki konkretan razlog ne znam. Pratila sam malo tvoju priču svojevremeno, stvarno si svašta prošla :Sad:  tog se i ja bojim, mislim naša curka je zdrava i lijepo napreduje ali mame nedonoscadi znaju sto sve sa sobom nosi prijevremeni porod- fizijatri, pregledi, uvijek pod povećalom,korigirana dob,...
Marta misliš da je moguće da je nalaz brisa bio lažno negativan?
Briseve cu svakako ponoviti, obzirom na MPO postupke radila sam ih stvarno često, čak i prije ove trudnoće bili su sterilni i onda se odjednom pojavila ureaplasma.

----------


## marta

Ne znam, ja sam uvjerena da sam dobila ureaplazmu kod ginekologa. Moguće da sam u krivu, ali kad sve pretresem, uvijek zavrsim s tim zaključkom...

----------


## frka

Gabi, kod tebe postoji šansa da su priraslice nastale prethodnom operacijom izazvale kontrakcije. kod mene je to sigurno bio uzrok prijevremenog otvaranja i trudova, ali na sreću su se na kraju rastegnule ili popucale pa su i bolovi (za koje su trudovi bili mačji kašalj) i trudovi prestali oko 35tt i rodila sam s 39tt. bez tokolize bi rodila s 30tt. koliko sam pohvatala u bolnici, ureaplasma zna uzrokovati otvaranje, ali to ne mora biti popraćeno trudovima (da je u pitanju bila infekcija kao uzrok kontrakcija, ne bi ti pomogla tokoliza bez antibiotika). nakon što sam rodila, rekli su mi u bolnici da sljedeća trudnoća ne bi trebala biti tako komplicirana (a bila je strašna i za neke je stvari pitanje jesu li bile posljedica priraslica) jer su priraslice popucale, a da bi mi na kraju baš nedavno kirurg koji me operirao rekao da mogu komotno očekivati isti scenarij u idućoj trudnoći jer priraslice ne mogu popucati. eto - nisam pametna nakon svega, ali sama pomisao na repeat me paralizira.

----------


## sss

Moj slučaj: blizanci 30+4, nakon 18 mj. sljedeći porod 37+1 (taman da nije nedonošče  :Smile: ).

----------


## sirius

Prvi put tokoliza od 30 tj. bez infekcije . Rodila u 36 +5
Drugi put sve ok, spontani pocetak poroda u 38 +4

----------


## Gabi25

Frka da li to znaci da žene koje su rodile carskim imaju veće šanse za sljedeći prijevremeni obzirom da svaka operacija ostavlja moguće priraslice?
Sirius e ovo mi je trebalo, bas si me utješila. Iako znam da moze biti svašta ipak mi nadu daje da mi se ne mora ponoviti isto.

----------


## Ginger

Nisam imala prijevremeni porod, ali je prvi bio carski na 38+0, i poceo je puknucem vodenjaka
Drugi porod, vbac, je bio na 39+0 i bio bi jos kasnije da nije bilo nasilnog pregleda taj dan i kasnije dripa
Hocu reci, kod mene prethodni carski nije utjecao na pocetak slijedeceg poroda
I evo, treca trudnoca, sad sam 37+4

----------


## Ginger

I nitko mi nije spominjao da imam priraslice

----------


## sirius

I da jos nesto. 
Moja su djeca bila prilicno velika. 
Prvo je u 36 tj. imalo 50 cm i 3380g
Drugo je u 38 tj. imalo 54 cm i 3980g

zapravo velicinom su i u 36 tj. bili solidna djeca.

Onako , iz mog iskustva svaka trudnoca je prica za sebe. Potpuno sam drugaciji osjecaj opterecenja ( trbuha i kraljeznice) imala kad usporedim obje trudnoce. Po meni treba iskljuciti neke ocite razloge mogucu infekciju ( napraviti sve briseve prije) i prezestoki tempo ( sindrom super zene , koji je mene i spremio na tokolizu) , i sansa za istim scenarijem je jako mala.

----------


## frka

> Frka da li to znaci da žene koje su rodile carskim imaju veće šanse za sljedeći prijevremeni obzirom da svaka operacija ostavlja moguće priraslice?
> Sirius e ovo mi je trebalo, bas si me utješila. Iako znam da moze biti svašta ipak mi nadu daje da mi se ne mora ponoviti isto.


ma ne znači to ništa - svakom je individualno, ali činjenica je da svaka operacija za sobom ostavlja priraslice. a ako se ne varam, ti si imala 2 prije poroda. i obje ginekološke. e sad, valjda je catch u smještaju i veličini priraslica pa neki prođu bez problema. zapravo, pretpostavljam da većina prođe bez problema. a možda si baš, s obzirom na anamnezu, ti u manjini (ili sam fulala za 2 operacije?). a možda i brijem oko svega - moja je operacija ipak bila skroz drukčije prirode pa su gadnije priraslice bile neizbježne. ma muči me što se ni dr-i ne mogu usuglasiti oko toga - jedni tvrde da nema šanse da se to ponovi jer su pukle, drugi da ne mogu puknuti i da će se sigurno ponoviti  :Rolling Eyes:  stvar je u tome da, ako su na nezgodnom mjestu, ne dozvoljavaju maternici da se širi i počnu kontrakciji. bar je tako to moj laički mozak shvatio...

----------


## malena beba

oba puta sam rodila ranije, prvi put 2 tjedna, drugi put 4. obe trudnoce su bile uredne i nemaju pojma zasto se to desilo

----------


## sirius

> oba puta sam rodila ranije, prvi put 2 tjedna, drugi put 4. obe trudnoce su bile uredne i nemaju pojma zasto se to desilo


Dva tjedna ranije od cega?
pa porod u 37 tjednu je potpuno normalan kao i onaj u 42 . To nije ranije.
ok, 36 je mozda malo na knap , ali u pravilu , ako nema bekig zastoja u rastu dijete je veliko i zrelo , pa sve prode bez problema.

----------


## Sanja :)

Prvog sam rodila 39+4, a sa drugim mislim da je bilo 38+6 S tim da sam se jako bojala prijevremenog...radila,i jako,jako bila aktivna zbog mladeg. I da bi na kraju saznala jos saznala da sam imala ureplazmu koju ginic nije lijecio,jer je kao mala potencija grrr

----------


## malena beba

da pojasnim. oba puta su djeca rodjena u 37tt ali po doktorima oba puta je faliven termin. cimavica je osim manje kilaze bila relativno ok. maza je po doktorima rodjen 4-5 tj ranije, sa samo 2kg, jos misec dana proveo u bolnici, sta u inkubatoru, sta u toplom kreveticu

----------


## crvenkapica77

cek cek,   jel  to   onda  znaci  ako je   netko imao  kiretazu,   vanmatericnu  t.   ili   prijevremeni porod   da   ima  priraslice   koje se  ne vide   na  uzv  ?   i one   mogu  biti , a  i ne moraju  ,   opasnost  za  sl.  trudnocu  i  prijevremeni porod  ?   
jel tako  ?

----------


## frka

ma ne kiretažu i prijevremeni porod, ali ako je operirana vanmaternična, onda postoji mogućnost da su se stvorile priraslice. kod tebe je bila infekcija u pitanju - to je sasvim druga stvar i ne brigaj.

----------


## Gabi25

Frka u pravu si- imala sam 2 vanmatericne i 2 laparoskopije tako da postoji i ta mogućnost. Nije mi doduše nitko spominjao priraslice, samo je doktor na carskom komentirao da sav na maternici od jedne laparo dobro drži sto znaci da sam mogla i prirodno roditi. Ali dobro, to nema veze s ovom temom.

----------


## Gabi25

Podužem ako ima još netko za podijeliti svoje iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Prvo dijete sam rodila u 37TT, drugo u 34TT i tada već sam znala da postoji mogućnost da rodim ranije. Mama je mene i brata također u istim tjednima rodila, dakle genetka je tu imala svoje prste.

Jednog dana planiramo i na treće ali iskreno strah me... Obje trudnoće su bile uredne, prva krenula s trudovima, baš školski porod sam imala (skoro pa prirodan), a drugi je krenuo s krvarenjem, otvaranjem. Ostala u bolnici, drugi dan rodila.

Ne znam da li i kakve pretrage ću trebati raditi kad se odlučimo za iduću trudnoću.

Moj ginekolog mi je samo rekao da osim genetike, stvar je u tome sto ocito moja maternica, taj misic ne moze izdrzati 9 mj, tj. da je misic oslabljen i zato porodi krenu ranije  :Sad:

----------


## L&L

Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo. Prvi porod bio je 39+5 trudnoća uredna i radila i vozila auto do zadnjeg dana, međutim ostao je komadić posteljice i morala sam ići na čiščenje nakon 6 tj. poslije poroda što je očito ostavilo posljedice (tek saznala ovu trudnoću kad sam promijenila gin), 2. dijete rodila sa 39. tj nakon serklaže u 20. tj. trudnoće; 3. dijete počela sam se ranije otvarati oko 24. tj. i na strogom mirovanju bila u bolnici mjesec dana, rodila sa 37+1, 4. dijete isto se počela lagano otvarati (sva sreća u gin. koji mi je vodio trudnoću +2 tj) pa me nisu hospitalizirali i rodila po njegovom 38+2, odnosno u bolnici je napokon gin. ispavno izračunao da je 36+2 bilo u pitanju - 2 dana prije dok sam čekala pregled u trudničkoj došlo je do visokog prsnuća vodenjaka pa su čekali 2 dana s porodom da se dijete lakše privikne, imao je 2930 pa nas nisu svrstali u nedonoščad, evo sad čekam 5. dijete i sa svakim odlaskom kod ginekologice čekam da mi kaže da sam se počela otvarati (nadam se da će biti kao i kod 4. dijeteta da će lagano krenuti otvaranje i da neće biti potrebe za hospitalizacijom).
Mislite da je teško jedno dijete malo ostaviti doma i ići u bolnicu, zamislite moje ali mama im od početka to objašnjava da moramo paziti na bebicu u buši i da mora dovoljno narasti znam da dragi Bog misli na nas i da nas čuva jer bez toga nebi mogla izdržati depresivne dane.
Sve koje ste prijevremeno (ne puno kao ni ja) rodile nemojte se bojati, samo puno hrabrosti.

----------


## mašnica

Podižem!  :Smile:

----------


## lucky 18012012

Ciao mamice... Prvi porod sam imala u 27 tj.,dijete hvala Bogu živo i zdravo

----------

